# King snake



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

Found a King snake today under a stack of nucs. King Snakes are non poisonous, so I let it go right after this picture was taken. A poisonous snake would have a bloody stump instead of a head. I don't enjoy dispatching them, but our families want us to come home.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Not only non-poisonous, but known to prey on venomous snakes.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

dcross said:


> Not only non-poisonous, but known to prey on venomous snakes.



Thus the moniker...KING snake


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Wow, you run into a lot of snakes out there. I'm glad you let him go. So many people are afraid of snakes and most of them do a lot of good.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

You need a lot more of those, they eat the rattlers.
Good looking king.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Young one too. I love snakes!


----------



## Wickss (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you driving a semi? Is that part of your beekeeping?


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

I used to drive semi trucks. That's just a 2 axle flatbed Freightliner. I never measured it, but it has about a 20 foot bed. It'll hold 6 rows of pallets with about a foot and a half left over. Doesn't ride real smooth, but the AC blows cold!


----------

